# List of Remaining Undefeated Division 1 Teams



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

1.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

isn't there a thread about this already?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

TM said:


> isn't there a thread about this already?


Don't see it.

It would have to be from yesterday on to have this updated, comprehensive list.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

are there any clemson fans out city the Clemson city limits? :barf:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I didn't even know Clemson was in South Carolina until about 2 months ago. I still don't know what city it is in. I had to verify that it is in South Carolina on Wikipedia before posting this.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I didn't even know Clemson was in South Carolina until about 2 months ago. I still don't know what city it is in. I had to verify that it is in South Carolina on Wikipedia before posting this.


:lol:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Don't see it.
> 
> It would have to be from yesterday on to have this updated, comprehensive list.


It appears alot of work went into this list. :clap2:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> isn't there a thread about this already?


It got accidentally merged


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> It got accidentally merged


Yeah, I remember that now... TM, you wouldn't know anything about that would you? :biggrin:


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I didn't even know Clemson was in South Carolina until about 2 months ago. I still don't know what city it is in. I had to verify that it is in South Carolina on Wikipedia before posting this.


:clap:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> TM, you wouldn't know anything about that would you? :biggrin:


i do get bored a lot and end up going crazy with my mod powers, BUT.... that time, it was not i. i believe that leaves one other man in green.....


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I still don't know what city it is in.


:lol: 

I'll give you one guess.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> i do get bored a lot and end up going crazy with my mod powers, BUT.... that time, it was not i. i believe that leaves one other man in green.....


I just wanted to narrow it down... :lol:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> i do get bored a lot and end up going crazy with my mod powers, BUT.... that time, it was not i. i believe that leaves one other man in green.....



it could be a blue color too.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TM said:


> isn't there a thread about this already?


Ah, give the Clemson man a chance to brag. After all, he just got done with pulling out his hair after all the wonderful coaching Tommy Bowden did.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

wait a minute... ghoti - you're a clemson fan!?!?! funny, i don't EVER remember seeing you post in the ACC forum :naughty:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

TM said:


> wait a minute... ghoti - you're a clemson fan!?!?! funny, i don't EVER remember seeing you post in the ACC forum :naughty:


Well if search still worked, I could dredge some up.

Frankly, if it was the ACC season, this list would be one team shorter. :biggrin:

All that aside, there's one team left, it's us, and I'm basking in it!

BTW, this is not unprecedented.

We were #1 in the nation in 1996. We were 16-1, losing only to Minnesota.

We went 9-8 in the ACC and made it to the sweet 16 where we lost to...

Yep. Minnesota. 

I still hate Bobby Jackson because of that.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Well if search still worked, I could dredge some up.
> 
> Frankly, if it was the ACC season, this list would be one team shorter. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Well Minnesota cheated that season anyway, so you should put up the Elite 8 Banner. So should every team that got beat by the Fab Five for the Final Four.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Somebody better check on ghoti

Terps won 92-87


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Clemson will get wooped by UNC!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i dont think they will


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

If Alando Tucker's last second shot didn't clang off the rim against Missouri State, we'd be undefeated and #1. We should be #1 after this weekend anyway, but we won't be.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Somebody better check on ghoti
> 
> Terps won 92-87


I don't have ESPNU (does this channel actually exist?), but Maryland shot 72% in this game and took about 100 more FT.

It looks kinda fishy to me, but whatever.

We still only lost by five somehow.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

5-13 from the FT line. Free throw shooting will do you in... I'm surprised the Tigers are shooting 61% from the line this season. It seems like they miss a LOT.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

ghoti said:


> I don't have ESPNU (does this channel actually exist?), but Maryland shot 72% in this game and took about 100 more FT.
> 
> It looks kinda fishy to me, but whatever.
> 
> We still only lost by five somehow.


ESPNU *does* exist! They usually show mid majors or teams you never heard of. You can usually find a couple of games on every day.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have to get DIshnetwork before next season.ESPNU has had a lot of ACC games this year...You get a lot more HD channels on the dish too.


----------

